# Pole Holder



## oldguy (Oct 9, 2007)

me again with another question,I do a lot of construction and i have a lot of 3" plastic pipe around, would that be good to make pole holders? how long should they be? how deep should they go in the sand? should i cut a slot for the reel?

thanks to all for the previous welcome/advice, and see ya friday


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

if it is schedule 40 it will work fine. Just cut an angle on one end and yes I would cut a slot for the reel so that it wont slide out. as for length I would go around 3 foot.


----------

